# My wax worms are Moths!...Now What?



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, my wax worms pupated, now what do i do?


----------



## andy159 (Apr 15, 2008)

turn on a really bright light lol:bash:


----------



## Ratticus <3 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol thats just weird


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I noticed that mine are pupating today. I bought a couple of insect cages on ebay to keep them in when they turn into moths. I shall put a couple of moths in with MArlon the cham' and let the others complete a breeding cycle to produce more waxies for Moriarty the beadrie.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine are also moths, Im absolutely crapping myself yet again.. I hate this stage.. Wish I never had a breeding tub of waxies now lol.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Brat said:


> Mine are also moths, Im absolutely crapping myself yet again.. I hate this stage.. Wish I never had a breeding tub of waxies now lol.


 What's to crap about. Here's what I got. I have one with locusts in and the other is for the wax moths.
2 x Stick Insect, Mantis, Moth, Pet Popup Net Cage on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-May-08 09:41:37 BST)


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> What's to crap about. Here's what I got. I have one with locusts in and the other is for the wax moths.
> 2 x Stick Insect, Mantis, Moth, Pet Popup Net Cage on eBay, also, Spiders Insects, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 23-May-08 09:41:37 BST)


They look like them pop up washing baskets lol
I have had a huge phobia of insects forever. Im managing just about with cockroaches, mealworms and locusts.. I can now even pick waxworms up with my fingers.. but if it has wings, I'm out of there! It can come and get me.. then eat me etc. Ugh


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Would Cresties eat waxy moths??

Just asking as a friend gets waxies as a treat for his beardie and they always pupate before he gives them all to her.....he just lets them go.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

You should put them in a jar of honey and weetabix mix and an egg carton strip so they can lay their eggs to produce more waxworms in a few wks - keep them in the dark warm place you'd be amazed how many a couple of mths will produce.


----------



## spud100 (Mar 6, 2008)

weeble said:


> Would Cresties eat waxy moths??
> 
> Just asking as a friend gets waxies as a treat for his beardie and they always pupate before he gives them all to her.....he just lets them go.


I was told you can give the moths to your beardies as well! Have never done myself waitin for mine to turn to moths which will be any day now.


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

I let my monitors eat the moths


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

weeble said:


> Would Cresties eat waxy moths??
> 
> Just asking as a friend gets waxies as a treat for his beardie and they always pupate before he gives them all to her.....he just lets them go.


 Well from what I have read, they aren't hard to breed which is what I intended. I'm a skinflint and prefer to breed my own livefood instead of paying out for it. I got a tub of waxies, mixed honey and crumbled weetabix (helps of you put the honey jar in the microwave for 10 seconds to make it really runny and easy to pour and mix. My waxworms have grown nice and fat on it and are starting to pupate. If your friend kept his moths, within a week, they will have laid eggs which will hatch to produce more wax worms. This is what I've read in any case. I can let you know how my little venture has gone once I have had one cycle happen. The insect cages are cheap to buy on ebay and for me, since I not only have 'Moriarty' my beardie, but also 'Marlon' the cham', it means they get both waxworms, plus Marlon gets moths to hunt too. And I get my pennies kept in my purse where they belong 
Everyone's a winner :no1:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

When breeding them, it's best to use corrugated card standing unpright in the tub/jar for the waxies to breed on. Just normal carboard torn apart will do the job as it's usually corrugated inside.


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

cheers guys! Ok i have a honey and oat mixture so they should breed soon.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Ive tried to breed them three times and it has NEVER worked.

REALLY annoying :bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> Ive tried to breed them three times and it has NEVER worked.
> 
> REALLY annoying :bash:


 at which stage did it fail?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

fenwoman said:


> at which stage did it fail?


Waxies go in with ouats / cereal / hunny crumbly mix. Waxies pupate, moths fly around for a bit, then nothing.

Literally not a single waxie hatches :s


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> Waxies go in with ouats / cereal / hunny crumbly mix. Waxies pupate, moths fly around for a bit, then nothing.
> 
> Literally not a single waxie hatches :s


 did you put corrugated card in to lay eggs on?


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

yes a long tube of it, plenty to lay eggs in and on.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

garysumpter said:


> yes a long tube of it, plenty to lay eggs in and on.


I'll post whatever results I get, then if I'm successful, we can compare notes to see where yours failed.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My stenos love the moths and its very entertaining watching them jump about for them too.

Marina


----------



## Silvins (Jan 17, 2010)

*wax moths*

i dont realy want to start breeding them yet as ive already got my hands full with the gecko so is it ok to just release them


----------



## lizardqueen (Jun 13, 2010)

Our Cham loves the moths! xx


----------

